# 1959 Golden Flyer



## Kew927 (Jul 23, 2019)

Help! How would I know what to price this bike? One owner, all original, has all decals, lights, etc. Just needs cleaning and new tires.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 23, 2019)

Pictures please.  Roger


----------



## Kew927 (Jul 23, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Pictures please.  Roger



Hi Roger! It's very dirty, it's always been in a garage and no one has been in there in probably 40+ years, haven't had time to wash it yet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2019)

The first thing you could do is a search on this site.


----------



## Sven (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## jwages (Jul 23, 2019)

I like it. Are those front fender decals factory or owner applied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kew927 (Jul 24, 2019)

jwages said:


> I like it. Are those front fender decals factory or owner applied?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Everything is original on it. My cousin got it new when he was 11 and it was always kept in their garage. It hasn't seen the light of day in many years!


----------



## jwages (Jul 24, 2019)

Man, that’s cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jul 24, 2019)

One year only model and RARE, especially in this condition. Crazy thing is, you’ll probably get more for it WITH the dirt.

I would say, $500 for starters


----------



## Oilit (Jul 27, 2019)

The fender stickers look like they might be for a college sports team, but they look period and add to the character of the bike. I'd clean carefully and leave them right where they are.


----------

